# Alpha Male Diet



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

An alpha male who creates recipes? I don't know about that. Even if the main ingredient is spiders. 😏


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm just speechless 😮


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah, right. My question is, are there stupid men that fall for that kind of BS? I guess that I should know the answer already.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Rob_1 said:


> Yeah, right. My question is, are there stupid men that fall for that kind of BS? I guess that I should know the answer already.


Fall for what? It's just humor.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

We all know alpha men dine on the sweet, sweet tears of the female conquests left in the wake of their passing.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

minimalME said:


> Fall for what? It's just humor.


I understand, but was just wondering about some dudes that watch some of those red pill shows where any mention of stuff like that will be credible to them.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's the conviction that sells it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Honestly I would never get tired of punching this guy. 
Never!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Spiders and ladybirds I guess? Lol


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Deejo said:


> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> ...


Spiders can take down prey 1000 times their size? Uh...spiders, even if they did so in packs, don't attack animals. They attack insects.

WTF is this guy talking about?

Actually, if he is true to his word, he'd be a cannibal. Man is the #1 predator.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I didn’t watch it but aren’t my posts on TAM What’s Cookin’ the IP of the site owners?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> I understand, but was just wondering about some dudes that watch some of those red pill shows where any mention of stuff like that will be credible to them.


I was thinking the same thing. Now there are hundreds of dummies running around trying to catch spiders.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't cook spiders. 
They are our friends.
They eat the things that want to eat you.


----------

